

This Is Exactly Why You Should Wear Sunscreen - ashbrahma
http://www.incrediblethings.com/video/this-is-exactly-why-you-should-wear-sunscreen/

======
lingben
actually, no. wearing sunscreen is a great way to block production of D3 which
is absolutely vital for health.

in fact, there is a direct correlation between low cancer rates and distance
away from the equator (the less sun you get, the more prevalence of cancer)

